
Greenland's ice is melting at the rate thought as worst-case scenario in 2070 - hker
https://www.businessinsider.in/Greenlands-ice-is-melting-at-the-rate-scientists-thought-would-be-our-worst-case-scenario-in-2070/articleshow/70683698.cms
======
sambull
Extinction of the human race so some people could live the really good life
for a really short period, how many yachts and front yard golf courses does
one needs?

~~~
stefanough
Extinction won’t come about because the handful of people with yachts and golf
courses led really good lives and used a fantastic amount of resources to do
so. It’ll come about because hundreds of millions of “regular people” with
cheap cars and jet travel led really good lives and used a mere extraordinary
amount of resources to do so. And neither group wanted to diminish their
standard of living one bit.

------
nelsonmarcos
I can’t help but think about “flying car” on 2010.

~~~
DougN7
I don’t get the 2010 reference, but flying cars are something that might fall
into the “just because we can doesn’t mean we should” category. I’m assuming
keeping something in the air costs much more energy and pollution than using
an axel. Maybe there’s more to it.

------
viceroyalbean
Can someone give some clarity on how bad this is? As I understand it the
projected 2070 melt value is the expected average, so if this is an extreme
outlier then it might not be as bad as it seems.

------
DesiLurker
"faster than expected" seems to be a common theme with climate change news
these days... but so long as its not happening in my lifetime it doesn't
matters I guess.

~~~
majewsky
"Right now" is not in your lifetime?

~~~
DesiLurker
well if you look at the predicted time for Greenland to melt, its still ~1000
years so skeptic could easily brush it aside with this tongue-in-cheek.

btw if its not obvious this was a /s remark.

